# Droid Razr Gingerbread Source Released!



## -TSON-

Check it :')

http://sourceforge.n...drazr.motorola/


----------



## -TSON-

You know, if there ever were a prime example of lack of dev interest on this phone, it would be the fact that this thread got no replies in 12 hours.
Yay for switching over to a dead phone.


----------



## skiwong20

Your not helping them by saying that. If we have devs. They are waiting for the fastboot files or unlock bootloader before they can really test anything.


----------



## DaFatMack

skiwong20 said:


> Your not helping them by saying that. If we have devs. They are waiting for the fastboot files or unlock bootloader before they can really test anything.


But he's right tho about the replies Lol!


----------



## jtclarke88

I agree though. Most devs won't even begin to touch the razr until thefastboot files are released. I'm sure they'll come just give it time.


----------



## nitroglycerine33

We need to the fastboot files and we are missing a bootclasspath jar. Once we get everything we need custom roms will come.


----------



## -TSON-

What's the deal with bootclasspath? I know it's needed for deodexing, but is it not in the system/source code/manual deodexing?


----------



## neowiz73

Well the razr was the first to ship with a software unlockable bootloader so it's only a matter of time before it's hacked. And then it will be on like donkey kong









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON-

No sir, Atrix and XOOM came before it.


----------



## droidth3ory

The RAZR will be the place to be.










Just saying


----------



## JASKRU

Release of source seems like more of a sign that ICS is in the works.

Need a couple other leaks/releases before things get crazy.


----------



## neowiz73

-TSON- said:


> No sir, Atrix and XOOM came before it.


the atrix did not ship with it, it came with the gingerbread update, and the xoom is unlockable/relockable out of the box. it doesn't need any sort of software unlock, to just get it into the unlockable state. which the Razr has it built in already from the factory.


----------



## scottpole

-TSON- said:


> You know, if there ever were a prime example of lack of dev interest on this phone, it would be the fact that this thread got no replies in 12 hours.
> Yay for switching over to a dead phone.


Give it time good sir. I see a lot of great devs posting in the razr section. Like droidth3ory said once the US SBF files drop it will be on. Just be thankful you had a root solution before the device was even released.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xerais

droidth3ory said:


> The RAZR will be the place to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying


Your roms were my absolute favorite on the tbolt, so I can not wait =)


----------

